# "All boot options are tried. Press <F4> key to recover..."



## ctyfang (Oct 21, 2014)

I dropped my laptop while it was on

after restarting, it only said "Please Wait.." 

I tried installing a new hard drive 
now, my fan gets really loud, then stops, and I get a screen saying, "All boot options are tried. Press <F4> key to recover."

pressing <F4> only restarts the computer, giving me same instructions. 

I've tried booting from a windows 7 CD and USB, but I just get the same message :/

Thanks for any and all help!!!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, first thing to do after a fall is to remove the battery, you can then try to boot from the mains only, you say you replaced the HDD, this would require you reinstall windows on this HDD, why did you do that? It is most likely a fall could have damaged connections the RAM seat would be first, it is important, did you remove the battery before replacing the hdd, as I said this is the first thing you should do.


----------



## ctyfang (Oct 21, 2014)

hi jenae, thanks for the reply. I installed a new hard drive because I thought the fall damaged my old hard drive. I wanted to boot from a windows usb/dvd and then install windows on my new hard drive.

I unplugged my power battery from the motherboard (my samsung NP700 laptop doesn't have a detachable battery) and tried to boot from my usb again, but still no luck.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into *Setup *(Bios) possibly pressing *F2*. Here on the main page, make sure the HDD and RAM are both recognized. Then go to Boot option and_ Move _CD/DVD rom drive or USB to *First Boot Device*.


----------



## ctyfang (Oct 21, 2014)

thanks for the reply, spunk.funk. How can I tell if the ram and hard drive are recognized?

In my BIOS, my new hard drive is listed in the SATA slot, and it says that my total Memory is still 8G.

I tried changing the boot order as well, so that it is as follows:
1.USB HDD
2.USB CD
1.New Hard drive
4.Windows Boot Manager

but when I save and exit, the laptop shows the samsung logo and then restarts. After the restart, the boot order is reset again to defaults.
(Defaults are 1.Windows Boot Manager, 2.New Hard Drive)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model # of your laptop? If it lists your HDD by model # and it shows you have 8GB of RAM then the Bios is reading them. 
You have to have the USB Flash drive in the computer when you boot into the Bios and go to the Boot order with a bootable file on it, like a Windows DVD Image etc. One of the boot choices should be the USB Flash drive. If that doesn't work, then try the Windows DVD. Be sure to change the boot order to be the Internal CD/DVD drive. Save and Exit. 
As Jenae has said, The fall has probably damaged some internal parts to the computer, possibly the motherboard. If you have had this laptop for less then a year, you can return it to the manufacturer for warranty.


----------

